# Bailed out banks paying bonuses



## gmt (6 Mar 2012)

A question rather than a statement. Is it OK (legal, moral...) for banks that have been bailed out to pay its employees bonuses?


----------



## Purple (7 Mar 2012)

Yes if they have a net gain from the employee in question because of the promis of the payment.


----------

